# Windows 8 back to 7



## Mildbill611 (Apr 7, 2011)

I installed windows 8, want to go back to 7, have the original Manufactures disk, but my question is, will all my applications such as Office be lost in this process, or is there another way to get back 7? Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The short answer is yes as you need to do a clean install


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you want to try Windows 8 Google "dual boot Windows 8". This will show you how to load it and keep the Windows you have now. Works great for me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Already has installed now wants back to win 7


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I do not know of a way to do this without a reinstall of the os.


----------



## Mildbill611 (Apr 7, 2011)

There is a windows old folder, is there a way to use that folder to go back to 7


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The windows old folder contains your personal data. There is no way to restore your applications from that. After an OS is installed you need to reinstall all applications. There really is no practical way around that.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Out of interest - How did you get to 8, an upgrade from 7? Or a clean install?

/ Crit


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Windows 8 uses pure 64 bit architecture meaning that it does not support 32 bit software or infrastructure so you can't go back to Windows 7 or Vista as both those operating systems (even the 64 bit versions) require 32 bit architecture.


----------



## Mildbill611 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lesson learned, Thank you for your posts


----------

